# Adjustable lever reach: Hydraulics



## azdrawdy (Jul 22, 2004)

I recently replaced the Avid mechs on my bike with hydraulics and would like to put hydraulics on my wife's Yeti Kokopelli. Her bike presently has Avid FR-5 levers and Avid BB7 mechs. The levers used for the mechanicals are very "reach" adjustable and as such I have them set closer to the bars. I have a set of Hayes HFX-9XC brakes on my bike, but the actual INITIAL reach of the Hayes is not adjustable. She has a hard time getting a good grip on the levers on my brakes so I am hesitant to get these for her bike.

I would appreciate knowing what some of the women here are using for hydraulic disc brakes, especially females of more "petite" sizes. FWIW, my wife is 5'4" and rides an XS Kokopelli.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

azdrawdy said:


> I recently replaced the Avid mechs on my bike with hydraulics and would like to put hydraulics on my wife's Yeti Kokopelli. Her bike presently has Avid FR-5 levers and Avid BB7 mechs. The levers used for the mechanicals are very "reach" adjustable and as such I have them set closer to the bars. I have a set of Hayes HFX-9XC brakes on my bike, but the actual INITIAL reach of the Hayes is not adjustable. She has a hard time getting a good grip on the levers on my brakes so I am hesitant to get these for her bike.
> 
> I would appreciate knowing what some of the women here are using for hydraulic disc brakes, especially females of more "petite" sizes. FWIW, my wife is 5'4" and rides an XS Kokopelli.
> 
> ...


Steve's wife here... I'm 5'1" with very, very small hands. I've had all sorts of problems finding brakes that I could reach. I've had the Avid mechs and was able to adjust them so that I had no problems reaching them but the modulation was bad - they came on too sudden - so it made switchbacks and low speed maneuvers hard to impossible. They also made one finger braking not possible for me.

I swapped the Avid mechs for Avid Juicy 7's and I love them (one finger braking and no more falls trying to attempt slow maneuvers). You can have the lever adjusted close to the bar with no negative effect on how they modulate. In the pic you can see that they are set up pretty close. FYI - they are on a women's specific small diameter handlebar.

The other option, which I have on my downhill bike, is Hayes with Razor Rock levers. These also work great but I prefer the Juicy's for XC.

If you want any other info feel free to ask... I've spent tons of time (10+ years) trying to find the perfect bike gear for extra little people.

Hope this helps!


----------



## RedRider (May 11, 2004)

I also have Juicy 7's. I love them (besides the constant tinkering to get them not to rub). The little red nob shown in Steve's Wife's picture allows you to depress the lever somewhat without actually applying the brakes. So, for those of us who like to have their fingers on the brakes "just in case" we can have quick access to braking without actually braking yet. (I hope that makes a little sense)


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

I have the Magura Marta's and have them adjusted as far in as possible which is darn close. I ride mostly with my hands at the far ends of my handlebars and have no trouble with one finger braking and good modulation. I was quite skeptical about the whole disc brake thing but LOVE mine now.


----------



## azdrawdy (Jul 22, 2004)

*Nice photo!*

Thanks for the photo. That is exactly what I was hoping to see, and that would solve the reach issue perfectly. When she sees the photo of those levers and the very adjustable reach, I am sure I will be calling PricePoint.com soon!

So, is the red knob the lever reach adjuster? Or is it to adjust how close the pads sit to the rotors (and thereby adjusts initial pad contact)?

Thanks again,
Michael


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*i have the hope mono mini's*

and the levers are adjustable.

btw I'm 5' 3.5" and have short fingers


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

azdrawdy said:


> Thanks for the photo. That is exactly what I was hoping to see, and that would solve the reach issue perfectly. When she sees the photo of those levers and the very adjustable reach, I am sure I will be calling PricePoint.com soon!
> 
> So, is the red knob the lever reach adjuster? Or is it to adjust how close the pads sit to the rotors (and thereby adjusts initial pad contact)?
> 
> ...


Steve here .... I don't recall which knob does what. We had the shop set it up and it hasn't needed adjustment since. I think you have 2 adjustments - lever reach, pad engagement point. Maybe check the Avid website to be sure.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

For reference:


----------



## MK_ (Nov 15, 2004)

Magura Marta/MartaSL, Louise/Louise FR and probably all the rest have adjustible reach. So do all Hope brakes. The red knob sets the distance between the rotor and the pads.

_MK


----------



## YetiChickSC (Mar 10, 2005)

AZDrawdy's wife here. Thank you for all the good information. Michael bought me the Avid Juicy Seven's, and yesterday was my first ride using them. I absolutely love them, and the set up was relatively easy. Thanks again!!!!


----------



## ting (Aug 11, 2007)

*juicy 3's the same reach?*

Hi there,

Do avid juicy 3's offer the same benefit as juicy 7's? I also have small hands and would really appreciate closer levers.

Thank you for any advice in advance.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

i use XTR hydro brakes. very adjustable throw on the levers.

Avid hydros also have excellent adjustment.

you're right about hayes. not good for small hands.

rt


----------



## reklar (Jan 28, 2004)

ting said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Do avid juicy 3's offer the same benefit as juicy 7's? I also have small hands and would really appreciate closer levers.
> 
> Thank you for any advice in advance.


No, the Juicy 3's and Juicy 5's do not have that red dial, so no throw adjustment. Avid Juicy 7, Juicy Carbon, Juicy Ultimate have the throw adjustment.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

reklar said:


> No, the Juicy 3's and Juicy 5's do not have that red dial, so no throw adjustment. Avid Juicy 7, Juicy Carbon, Juicy Ultimate have the throw adjustment.


They would still have the lever adjustment though if you're not after the pad contact adjustment.

I've got Shimano XT's and the lever is adjustable in, modulation is great, and as far as I know the pads automatically adjust for wear.


----------



## ting (Aug 11, 2007)

*Thank you!*

Thank you for the feedback.

I ended up getting a new bike with the Avid Juicy 3's. The mech at the shop was able to bring the levers much further in and it's so much more comfortable than the Hayes; I don't need to stretch my fingers over them anymore. (The Hayes are the furthest in and I *still* had to reach for them.)

PS - I have Avid FR-1 levers w/ Shimano mech discs on my hard tail and the mech was also able to bring these in within my comfort range as well. I plan to eventually upgrade these to hydraulics for improved stopping power.


----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

I have a question about adjusting hydraulic disc brake reach. I know with cable brakes, you have to let out some cable when you adjust the lever reach in. Do you have to do the same thing with hydraulic brakes? And if so, how?  My GF just got a bike with deore hydraulic brakes, and we're both clueless when it comes to adjusting hydraulic levers. 

Also, have you gals found that using smaller grips (like those ESI racers edge grips) useful?


----------



## MK_ (Nov 15, 2004)

bobbotron said:


> I have a question about adjusting hydraulic disc brake reach. I know with cable brakes, you have to let out some cable when you adjust the lever reach in. Do you have to do the same thing with hydraulic brakes? And if so, how?  My GF just got a bike with deore hydraulic brakes, and we're both clueless when it comes to adjusting hydraulic levers.
> 
> Also, have you gals found that using smaller grips (like those ESI racers edge grips) useful?


The answer is no. You don't affect the fluid in any way. The reach adjustment is a mechanical adjustment of the lever position without affecting the master cylinder nor the caliper pistons.

_MK


----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

MK_ said:


> The answer is no. You don't affect the fluid in any way. The reach adjustment is a mechanical adjustment of the lever position without affecting the master cylinder nor the caliper pistons.
> 
> _MK


Fantastic! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

another vote for the Avid Juicy 7's. I blinged mine out with some Dangerboy levers just for fun.


----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

One more question, since I am having a hard time finding info on the net on this. The shimano manual for the deore shifter doesn't say where the reach adjustment screw is.. Would it be the screw that looks like it screws into the reach adjustment boss? Is that an allen headed screw?


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

formica said:


> another vote for the Avid Juicy 7's. I blinged mine out with some Dangerboy levers just for fun...


Does this mean you'll be riding more this year? :thumbsup:


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

God I hope so.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

bobbotron said:


> One more question, since I am having a hard time finding info on the net on this. The shimano manual for the deore shifter doesn't say where the reach adjustment screw is.. Would it be the screw that looks like it screws into the reach adjustment boss? Is that an allen headed screw?


I would think so, but I've never used dual control levers so I'm not 100% sure. Personally.... I'd just turn the screw and see what happens. If the lever moves, you found it. If not, turn it back to where it was!


----------



## CougarTrek (Jan 27, 2007)

bobbotron said:


> Also, have you gals found that using smaller grips (like those ESI racers edge grips) useful?


Really loving my ODI Ruffians. Let me feel like I can actually grab the bar, gloves and all, a feeling I was lacking before and didn't even realize it (put the ruffians on purely for vanity initially, LOL).


----------

